# Even tamp



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Im using my Porlex grinder and putting the ground bans into the basket but I noticed I never get a even amount of coffee in the basket.

Should I always overfill it so I make sure its even once I tamp it?

Or is there a better way?


----------



## DaveS (Oct 26, 2011)

What do you mean by an even tamp? it is lop-sided? I knock the portafilter a few times on the counter which seems to level things out a bit before tamping... Over filling doesnt work for me it seems as it always chokes the machine!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Weigh beans before grinding


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Since obtaining a VST 15g basket i no longer overfill the basket. I weigh the beans prior to grinding, usually starting with 14g as a base, and then grind direct into the portafilter, lightly shake it to level and tap once or twice to settle on the mat before tamping once, straight and not overly firm.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

i mean one side is higher then the other afrer a tamp.

i usually tap the pf on the mat after I pour half the beans in.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

What is your posture like as you tamp and how are you holding the tamper?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

jimbow said:


> What is your posture like as you tamp and how are you holding the tamper?


i hold the tamper with the handle against the palm and I do a straight down force tamp lightly and then tamp harder and turn.

usually standing up.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

When you say against your palm, which part of the tamper is against your palm? You should be holding it like you would a door handle, with the side (not the top) of the tamper against your palm. Your thumb and forefinger should then grasp the handle near the base with the other fingers wrapping around the handle behind them. Your wrist should be straight and your forearm perpendicular to the work surface. Your elbow should be at 90 degrees.

Then when you tamp, you can use your body weight to apply the force and concentrate on keeping the tamp level.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

jimbow said:


> When you say against your palm, which part of the tamper is against your palm? You should be holding it like you would a door handle, with the side (not the top) of the tamper against your palm. Your thumb and forefinger should then grasp the handle near the base with the other fingers wrapping around the handle behind them. Your wrist should be straight and your forearm perpendicular to the work surface. Your elbow should be at 90 degrees.
> 
> Then when you tamp, you can use your body weight to apply the force and concentrate on keeping the tamp level.


i been grasping the top with my hand and fingers near the base,

thanks for the advice i will try that next time.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

No problem. Here is a more in-depth explanation and some photos:

http://silviaschool.com/?q=node/3


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

jimbow said:


> No problem. Here is a more in-depth explanation and some photos:
> 
> http://silviaschool.com/?q=node/3


thanks

thats a good article


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The good old Schomer technique, elbow in the air, is fine but it was created to help reduce RSI in experienced professional baristas rather than help learners develop a level tamp. Combine it with the following. Put thumb on the metal piston at 6 o clock, the end if the thumb overlapping/sticking past the base. Put three fingers at 10, 12 and 2 o clock and again let them protrude (little finger dangles). When you tamp, your thumb and fingers touch both the tamper piston and the basket rim. When you press and spin the tamper this helps you feel if the tamper is not level. Also, lift the PF to eye level with the tamper still sitting in it and check N, S, E and W to see which direction you have a tendancy to tamp unevenly/heavily.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

To be honest how you hold it doesn't really matter. I tend to tamp my coffee with the top of the handle pressed into the palm of my hand and then place the tips of my fingers and thumb onto the rear of the base of the tamp. Getting it level and tamping to the same pressure every time is the important part.

Overfill the basket and scrape ofF excess. You should always have some wastage.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I will need to practice as I doubt im getting same pressure every time ha ha

At the moment Im getting too fast shots, if I dont put the cup in until the stream turns to crema colour then I get just over 2ozs in 24 seconds.

If I leave the cup there as soon as I press brew then it fills 2 ozs in 19 seconds.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

ChrisP said:


> ...You should always have some wastage.


This is not always true.

Many grinders dose straight into the portafilter in a mound and there is zero waste

If you dose and tamp with a well fitted tamper there are often no loose grounds to dump.

Each grinder/tamper/portafilter combo is different


----------

